# Protesters Banner Kitchener Colt Plant



## The Bread Guy (6 Oct 2007)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

*Anti-war demonstrators target local weapons plant*
40 protesters call on federal government to withdraw troops from Afghanistan
ROSE SIMONE, Kitchener-Waterloo Record, 6 Oct 07
Article link

Jonathan Parrott, 23, decided yesterday to raise his voice against something happening just behind his backyard.

Parrott, a Conestoga College student, lives in the subdivision behind Wilson Avenue in Kitchener, where Colt Canada Corp. is making weapons used by the military.

So he decided to join the 40 antiwar activists who showed up at the plant for an early-morning protest organized by AntiWar@Laurier or AW@L, a Rainforest Action Network group based at Wilfrid Laurier University in Waterloo.

"It is disturbing when they are making guns in your own backyard," Parrott said.

The protest was staged to make Kitchener residents aware that Colt Canada, a subsidiary of the large U.S.-based gunmaker, Colt Defence, is making weapons in the community, said Kendra Foord, a 19-year-old Laurier student who helped organize the protest.

Foord said this was her first antiwar protest.

The protesters said Colt Defence supplies guns for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, and is part of a military-industrial complex that is feeding the West's addiction to oil, as well as causing further damage to the environment.

They chanted in favour of immediate withdrawal of Canadian troops from Afghanistan.

Security at the plant was not tight. Two protesters managed to get on the roof of the factory, with a giant banner that said "Stop the War Machine."

Others blocked the parking lot at the plant.

But workers parked along the street and walked into the plant. There was no disruption of the work inside.

Frances Vegh, human resources manager for Colt Canada Corp., said no one was harassed, and not being able to get into the parking lot was mainly "an annoyance" for the plant's 98 workers.

"But these are just 98 people in our community who want a job," Vegh said.

"Somebody is going to supply the government, and so if these people (the protesters) want to make a statement, they should lobby the government."

The protesters have a right to give out their information and express their opinions, she said.

"But the thing we disagree with is that they are blocking our driveway, and when they are crawling up on our roof, that is trespassing."

Several Waterloo regional police officers were at the scene, speaking with the activists to get them to move off the company property peacefully.

Although most of the protesters were in their 20s, a few older activists got involved too.

"This is unusual for Laurier, so we want to encourage it," said Laurier Professor Peter Eglin, who was there to lend the students his support.

Terrence Gibson, 50, who is back in school as a religion student, "doing what I have always wanted to do" at the University of Waterloo, said he decided to join the protesters because it is important for his generation to show solidarity with the young antiwar activists.

"I have been encouraging friends of my age by saying that instead of complaining, we should be getting involved," he said.


----------



## GAP (6 Oct 2007)

Well, if you are going to build guns, you need a place to test fire them.......


----------



## TCBF (6 Oct 2007)

The Dietrich Machine Company (DIEMACO) was refurbishing small arms for the CF probably since Canadian Arsenals Limited closed it's doors in Long Branch in 1968 or so.  Then, in the early 1980s, DIEMACO won the contracts to build and further develop the SARP family (C7/C8/C9, etc) for the CF under license from Colt (based in Hartford Conn.).  You will no doubt recall that Colt was the US sole source AR-15/M-16 family suppliers for many years, since they aquired the technical data package and rights from Armalite (Costa Mesa, Calif.) around 1957 or so.

I think Colt disliked DIEMACO because DIEMACO (eventually  ;D ) built a better rifle than Colt did, but that's for another thread.

So, in the last few years Colt buys out DIEMACO and now people in the greater K-W area FINALLY realize that they have an EVIL gun maker in their town?

Idiots.

We need a wounded and retired vet on TV saying that he used  Kitchener-made C7 to SAVE the lives of CHILDREN in Afghanistan/Rwanda/Bosnia, whatever.

I predict that future ***-clowns will DEMAND we use cutting torches to cut the rifles out of the hands of the Canadian soldier statues at the cenotaph in Ottawa.

Is not the peacekeeper statue in Ottawa shouldering a C7?

Perhaps they will accuse Colt for selling C7s to Dutch war criminals.  Can't wait for that one...


----------



## geo (6 Oct 2007)

Hey, it's their right to mouth off....
It's our obligation to defend these idiots!...


Go figure.


----------



## Gardiners1 (6 Oct 2007)

They have as much right to protest against the war as those of us that support the mission do.  Well, with the exception of the trespassing and so on.  I have no problem with the anti-war crowd if they want to march and yell and scream.  That is their right as long as they keep it nice and legal.


----------



## Devlin (6 Oct 2007)

> "This is unusual for Laurier, so we want to encourage it," said Laurier Professor Peter Eglin, who was there to lend the students his support.



These are the people that are "teaching" our future leaders....the meek shall inherit the earth after all.


----------



## TCBF (6 Oct 2007)

Devlin said:
			
		

> ....the meek shall inherit the earth after all.



- Nothing meek about them.  AgitProp experts, all, and we are funding our own destruction through their paychecks.


----------



## Flip (6 Oct 2007)

> Hey, it's their right to mouth off....
> It's our obligation to defend these idiots!...



Yes Geo, but you do not have to defend what they say.



> We need a wounded and retired vet on TV saying that he used  Kitchener-made C7 to SAVE the lives of CHILDREN in Afghanistan/Rwanda/Bosnia, whatever.



I'm afraid it's come to that - In today's media the soundbite rules.

To the thinking media watcher, Mahmoud Ahmedinajad and Osama Bin Laden
seem like enough of a threat that "someone should do something!".
Many people can't summon the energy to connect the dots.
When it comes to action we would rather look away.

The message has to be blunt and very - very simple.
maybe something like......... " AK47s take lives and C7s protect them - 
because of who carries them."

Yes, to the military crowd ascribing moral virtue to a tool is stupid.
But to the general public to whom appearances are everything......

Am I dangling from a limb here or does this make some sense?

 It seems like a recurring pattern to me.( and frustration )

Peace groups protest and get their massage out.
The message is a one liner with with a short background comment.
Like the one above. Yes, the message is silly but some people absorb it.
The logical answer from the government or an author or even 
a journalist is at least a page of dense text long or perhaps a book.
You can't put a book on the evening news.

Oh, by the way thanks TCBF - a little history was a cool add on.


----------



## Old Ranger (6 Oct 2007)

On a side note,

I was fortunate enough to get a tour inside many years ago.
My girlfriend's mother arranged the visit, and 
I was almost confused as to which to "jump" on in appreciation. ;D

Love to elaborate on the visit and what's inside, but still following the keep my cakehole shut directive.

What I can say, the staff there are very aware of their responsibilities to the Canadian Soldier and there "think tank" is overwhelmingly COOL!!!!

Ben


----------



## DirtyDog (6 Oct 2007)

I went through the factory a few months ago.  I wish these idiots were there when our bus pulled up. >


----------



## KevinB (6 Oct 2007)

Diemaco used owned by Heroux Devtek an aerospace company.  Everythign made there required approval from Colt anyway as it was a licensed plant.  Colt was had Diemaco selling its European FMS.  As Diemaco was not profitable in its state HD was trying to spin it off for a while.  Colt picked it up, as it was already sub contracting a lot of stuff to Diemaco from Colt Defence in Ct.  

 Guns are inaminate objects - its PEOPLE who use them for good or for bad.   


and Hippies just plain suck.


----------



## TCBF (6 Oct 2007)

I remember a SARP (Small Arms Replacement Project) Wpns Tech Land  MWO telling me his tour of the Colt plant in Hartford was an eye opener - machines that Samuel Colt hisself may have installed  being driven by leather belts from the ceiling.  Essentially a working 19th century gun factory museum.  We then had our tax dollars buy (and loan to DEIMACO) a GFM hammer drop forge machine for our C7 barrels.  Rumour was the USMC wanted to put our barrels on their M16A1E1 mods. 

The gist was we built our own C7s for QUALITY and a guaranteed domestic supply in times of crisis - not to save money.  You can't save money by building a small quantity of rifles in a new hi-tech shop AND pay Colt a fee of $500 USD a rifle for the privilege of building your own M-16 variant.


----------



## DirtyDog (6 Oct 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> We then had our tax dollars buy (and loan to DEIMACO) a GFM hammer drop forge machine for our C7 barrels.


Kinda like this one?


----------



## TCBF (6 Oct 2007)

If the Hippies have their way, you will see that at a yard sale.

 ;D


----------



## Danjanou (6 Oct 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> If the Hippies have their way, you will see that at a yard sale.
> 
> ;D



Ok I've got a backyard shed big enough for it >


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Oct 2007)

This protest draws light to a VERY important issue.

Canada needs to drop the browning 9mm pistol and begin issuing  Colt .45cal pistols


----------



## TCBF (7 Oct 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> This protest draws light to a VERY important issue.
> 
> Canada needs to drop the browning 9mm pistol and begin issuing  Colt .45cal pistols



- We drop the last Pistol designed by John Moses Browning (GP-35) which we adopted in 1944 and adopt his earlier pistol which the US adopted in 1911?

- Full disclosure: I owned a Series 80 1911A1 DE in 10mm.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Oct 2007)

Hey if you'd rather use a 9mm Browning than a 45 colt I'd happily take your 1911.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Oct 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Hey if you'd rather use a 9mm Browning than a 45 colt I'd happily take your 1911.



We've covered this before. Just do a 'search'. Both are fine pistols, when properly tuned, and using good mags. I'd use either. Gun control is being able to put the bullet where you want it to go. A new .500 S&W won't do you any good if you don't know how to use it for anything more than a noise maker or a club.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Oct 2007)

A 45cal will have more stopping power than a 9mm though, no? I thought the consensus was that the 45 was a better caliber.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Oct 2007)

A 9mm to the head will work as well as a .45 to the head. Worry more about technique, and placement, than caliber. A .45 is no better than a .22 if you can't put it there.

Like I say, we've been down this road. Go look it up. It's not what this thread is about. It goes back on track, or it gets locked.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Oct 2007)

Took your advice and found some great threads on that topic, thanks!


----------



## Emenince Grise (8 Oct 2007)

DIEMACO is an easy protest target as Project Ploughshares is based in the Mennonite Conrad Grebel College at UoW. And Mennonites are profound, deep and true pacifists.


----------



## larry Strong (8 Oct 2007)

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> DIEMACO is an easy protest target as Project Ploughshares is based in the Mennonite Conrad Grebel College at UoW. And Mennonites are profound, deep and true pacifists.




That is true, however they will volunteer and join the forces in non combatant status. A bunch of them worked as medics in both WW1 and WW2.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2007)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> That is true, however they will volunteer and join the forces in non combatant status. A bunch of them worked as medics in both WW1 and WW2.



A difficult thing to do in today's "Asymmetric Warfare" where there are no clearly defined 'noncombatants' and everyone is considered a target by the 'terrorist'.


----------



## Emenince Grise (8 Oct 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A difficult thing to do in today's "Asymmetric Warfare" where there are no clearly defined 'noncombatants' and everyone is considered a target by the 'terrorist'.



And that becomes a tricky "padre problem" when kids sign up and then find out what soldiering and the Profession of Arms is really about during BMQ. My colleague at LFCA Meaford has dealt with several.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Oct 2007)

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> And that becomes a tricky "padre problem" when kids sign up and then find out what soldiering and the Profession of Arms is really about during BMQ. My colleague at LFCA Meaford has dealt with several.



It's even worse when they sign up to go to Afghanistan intending to be gate guard and they get put in the battlegroup and their parents flip.


----------



## TCBF (8 Oct 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> It's even worse when they sign up to go to Afghanistan intending to be gate guard and they get put in the battlegroup and their parents flip.



- Tellling lies to our loved ones about what we are going to do overseas is almost a PO Check.  Then, after our expiry in a far distant land, our loved ones cry out that their lost significant other had been "promised by his regiment that he would have a nice cozy safe job".

- Sure.  Ya gotta copy of that contract, honey?

- The essence of soldiering is not killing.  The essence of soldiering is sacrifice.


----------



## KevinB (8 Oct 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> It's even worse when they sign up to go to Afghanistan intending to be gate guard and they get put in the battlegroup and their parents flip.



That smacks of I want my gong and my money but I dont want any of the danger...


----------



## Sassy (8 Oct 2007)

40 protestors, whow that's like amazing.  It reminds me of a saying here in Cowville when the mountain folks get engaged, "if ya aint good enough for your own kin, how can you be good enough for mine".

I don't like what they have to say, but I respect their right to say it.  Mocking them is a past time for me tough.


----------



## Dissident (9 Oct 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok I've got a backyard shed big enough for it >



Group buy?


----------



## Flip (9 Oct 2007)

> If the Hippies have their way, you will see that at a yard sale.



Obscure industrial equipment often auctions for it's scrap value.
5k to buy and 15k to ship would be my guess......  ;D



> Group buy?



An ARMY.CA fundraiser! We could each kick in 100 bucks.......

We should keep it at Mr Bobbitt's place though...... ;D

We'll use cardboard to cover the carpet.


----------



## a_majoor (9 Oct 2007)

Kevin might want it to make one-off weapons in weird, non standard calibres.  >

Since they would become instant collector's items this might be a fantastic investment for us!


----------



## Flip (9 Oct 2007)

I had a scoutmaster who did that kind of stuff!

He died poor though.....

He once told me "NEVER turn live ammunition in a lathe".


----------



## dapaterson (9 Oct 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> That smacks of I want my gong and my money but I dont want any of the danger...



You mean like the NDHQ technical assistance visits carefully scheduled to last one day over the minimum to qualify for the gong?


----------



## KevinB (10 Oct 2007)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You mean like the NDHQ technical assistance visits carefully scheduled to last one day over the minimum to qualify for the gong?



  You said it   I didn't


----------

